# cypress mulch stink!



## murdocjunior (Nov 19, 2010)

does you cypress mulch stink? i mist my mulch everyday and every weekend i mix it around and pour some water and it seems to stink up my tortoise room, is there anything i can do for the smell? i currently have automatic air freshners and it still stinks, thanks


----------



## Edna (Nov 19, 2010)

As long as I keep the torty poo picked out of the mulch, mine is odorless. I keep my mulch really wet. I guess if I got a batch that was stinky, I might get rid of it and replace it.


----------



## Missy (Nov 19, 2010)

I don't have any problems with it.


----------



## murdocjunior (Nov 19, 2010)

Ok do you keep a lot of water in it? Like can you dig a hole and see water in the bottom? I have my mulch about 8 inches deep so they can dig and i mad them hills.


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Nov 19, 2010)

I do see water in mine, but only right after pouring water in. If I check it later in the day I can't see any since all the water gets soaked up into the cypress. 

You don't want to float the cypress in water, rather you want to put enough water that the cypress sucks it all up. I've noticed that my cypress changes color a little bit. When it's dry it's a dusty/tannish color but when I get it wet it takes on a darker, reddish tone. Recently I had an electrician stop and admire the torts (he has turtles himself) on his way out of the house and he said "oh, I never thought to use redwood mulch..."  I can tell by looking at it whether or not it's too dry. When it dries out I get a big pitcher of water (maybe even 2, it's a big table) and pour it out over the whole thing. If you have one of the big plastic watering pails (that is clean of course) then you can use that to pour water on your table without making a mess of things.


----------



## murdocjunior (Nov 19, 2010)

kewl, thats what i do but i can see it in the bottom i guess i put to much water in my enclosure. And i causes a mildew smell.


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Nov 19, 2010)

I should also clarify, I can only see the water if I dig down to the bottom. Mildew smell is not normal. Do you spot clean the substrate?


----------



## murdocjunior (Nov 19, 2010)

yes i do spot clean it and yes when you dig down do you see water?


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 19, 2010)

No. If you see standing water after a few minutes of adding water, then you have too much in there. Cypress mulch smells clean and fresh, even after being used for months.


----------



## murdocjunior (Nov 19, 2010)

i dont see the water unless i dig to the bottom remember i have 8 inches of mulch. and i only see like a 1/4" of water


----------



## Mao Senpai (Nov 19, 2010)

I haven't had issues with mine. It's my favorite stuff to use since it stays clean.


----------



## Angi (Nov 19, 2010)

Gosh I have had mine in for maybe six months. I spot clean at least twice a day and it has no odor. I am very sensitive to smells.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Nov 19, 2010)

I would change it out, you could have an underlying issue with the much itself.


----------



## murdocjunior (Nov 20, 2010)

Yeah ill change it out


----------



## ticothetort2 (Nov 20, 2010)

I've had no problems with smell in my cypress. 

Make sure that your temperatures are warm enough, if you are getting a moldy smell, to much water along with cool temps will definitely increase the chances of mold.

I would cut back on the amount of water you are using and make sure to "stir it up" in the mulch, that way all of the layers are being hydrated enough.


----------



## jagsrule100 (Nov 22, 2010)

I got a question about the Cypress Mulch...At lowes, their bags say "Cypress Mulch Blend" and i asked the guy that works out their what is it blended with? and he said nothing its just Cypress Mulch. Should i buy it or should i get a bag that doesn't say "Blend" on it?


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Nov 22, 2010)

jagsrule100 said:


> I got a question about the Cypress Mulch...At lowes, their bags say "Cypress Mulch Blend" and i asked the guy that works out their what is it blended with? and he said nothing its just Cypress Mulch. Should i buy it or should i get a bag that doesn't say "Blend" on it?



I would get the name of the company that makes it and call them. You need to find out blended with what...if it's pine or cedar you don't want it. Pine is toxic for tortoises...


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Nov 22, 2010)

jagsrule100 said:


> I got a question about the Cypress Mulch...At lowes, their bags say "Cypress Mulch Blend" and i asked the guy that works out their what is it blended with? and he said nothing its just Cypress Mulch. Should i buy it or should i get a bag that doesn't say "Blend" on it?



If you have the choice then get the bag that doesn't say mix on it. Much safer that way, and unless I'm mistaken mulch mix ingredients vary based on what sorts of wood or deals on woods are available for cheap to the company.


----------



## Mao Senpai (Nov 22, 2010)

It depends, I would find the name on it and go to the manufactuer website or call them and ask. My bag I got said blend as well but according to their site it's basically the entire tree blend rather than just the bark. Which is fine, and haven't had issues with that.


----------



## coastal (Nov 23, 2010)

I don't know what part of the country your in but look for Corbit cypress mulch or Eucalyptus mulch. The mulch it self has been "pulled" better so the end result is you have smaller pieces of mulch and next to no "blend" added to the bags.


----------

